
Partial kernel bypass merged into netmap master - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/partial-kernel-bypass-merged-netmap/
======
majke
There is a fair bit of context behind this work. Some pointers:

1) Introduction. Receiving / sending packets with high throughput is hard:

* [https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-receive-a-million-packets...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-receive-a-million-packets/)

2) Achieving low latency is also hard, quick intro to kernel bypass
proprietary solution OpenOnload:

* [https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-achieve-low-latency/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/how-to-achieve-low-latency/)

3) Oh, you want to do kernel bypass in open source? All of off-the-shelve open
source solutions take over the whole network card.

* [https://blog.cloudflare.com/kernel-bypass/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/kernel-bypass/)

4) Proposal for solving the problem in open source: the partial kernel bypass
patch proposal to netmap:

* [https://blog.cloudflare.com/single-rx-queue-kernel-bypass-wi...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/single-rx-queue-kernel-bypass-with-netmap/)

5) It's there! The (updated) patch had been merged!

* [https://blog.cloudflare.com/partial-kernel-bypass-merged-net...](https://blog.cloudflare.com/partial-kernel-bypass-merged-netmap/)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
> off-the-shelve

That should be off-the-shel _f_. There's only the 'e' and voiced 'v' in the
plural. "Shelve" does exist, but it's a verb, not the singular of "shelves".

